# How do you eat your RFUK?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

When you sign in, what is your first course of action?

Do you check your messages?

Or do you fly directly into the actual threads?

How do you view this forum, what categories do you start with first?

What forums are of least interest to you?

What is your overall viewing time?

All answers appreciated?

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i go straight to the lizards section see whats going on in there then im off to the snakes section,then the general herp section.after that i just browse through.
sometimes im on most of the day and sometimes i just pop in and out for 10-20 mins a time.
i dont spend too much time in the inverts,other exotics,and shelled sections as i do not keep any of these.but i have been known to pop into these sections to have a read: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I come in, if ive got no PMs i just hit 'new posts'.
Means i dont have to trawl through every subsection.
I do miss things from time to time but if they are important someone else will post and ill see it.

You can hit new posts every 10 mins on this forum and there will be something to read.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I get my messages sent to my email... if I've had messages, I will reply to them first. Then I check "user CP" to see if there are replies to threads I am subscribed too/watching... then I go to the moderators section and see if there is any work to be done... then I check snakes, then I just usually check "new posts" throughout the day, especially if I don't have a lot of time, I'll just see what's newest.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Log on, check any messages then hit new posts and have a scroll through to see if anything of interest to me has come up.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

After arriving on the home page, my eyes always glace top right to see if i have PM's and then i click new posts and scroll through till i see something interesting to read or help on. Once i have worked through sometimes up to 14 pages i click new posts again and see which topics are very active.

Then i click "mark all topics read" so i can start a fresh next time i come back.

Marina


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I log in and usually check my messages then go to the new posts...just to see whats going on in general

My main interst is the snakes section...:no1:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Whatever catches my attention first


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Usually.... 

Pm's if there is any
Snakes
Genetics
Habitat
Equipment & Supplies
DWA
Snake Pictures
Classified - Snakes, Equipment, Shop, Off Topic
General Herp Chat
Off Topic Chat
Off Topic Chat 18+
Fun
Forum Suggestions

Then back to the top and start again lol


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

if i have pm's i check theotherwise straight to the lizard section then snake, then general herp


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I log in, if I have pms I sort them first.
Straight to lizards, through every thread of interest in reverse order [oldest first] since i was last logged on, then any that have been replied to again whilst I was replying to others.. once im up to date its back to the main page...
Habitat, feeder, equip and supplies.. usually only a quick check cos they are slow forums....
classifides..lizards only....
then to general herp chat... 

Back to lizards section..


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I generally check and reply to any PMs first, then pootle over to General Herp Section, then on over to the Snake section, then cruise around for any new posts that look interesting.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I read all my Pms, not that i get many lol, in outlook first and if theres any worth replying to then thats the first thing i do when i come on the forum. I mainly click on new posts though then scroll through then all then go back and click new posts again.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

*When you sign in, what is your first course of action?*
I generally go straight in to snakes, and check up what has been happening.
* Do you check your messages?*
Yes. If I have any I check them after going in to snakes.
* Or do you fly directly into the actual threads?*
Pending if there are any good threads XD
* How do you view this forum, what categories do you start with first?*
Hrmmm I do them in the order they are XD
* What forums are of least interest to you?*
I like them all XD
* What is your overall viewing time?
*I'm on quite alot.... Many hours, most of the day in fact. I have no life <.<


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Pm's first, check my ads next then to snake section for quick flit, new posts maybe and then off again.

and then on and then off, I come on in infrequent bursts, usually when having quick coffee : victory:


Evenings if I have more time, have a general look around.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

*When you sign in, what is your first course of action?*
* Do you check your messages? *Firstly I have a quick glance at my PMs..

* Or do you fly directly into the actual threads? *Not unless I came on to see something imparticular, which is rarther rare

* How do you view this forum, what categories do you start with first? 
*I start in "mod topics" since its the most pressing area for me, then check all the other admin/mod areas, then move up. 
The way I use the forum is really dictated by the fact I'm a mod, since I check the off topic areas first, as its where all the trouble usually starts!

My favourite sections are the exotic pet and snake sections, as there are my areas of interest.
 
* What forums are of least interest to you?
*Torts, lizards and amphibs because I dont keep any. Areas like the lizards pics I have probably ventured into about twice in all my time here!

* What is your overall viewing time?
*I am on for an awfully long time.. I tend to leave myself signed in whilst I work, and perhaps spend 3 hours per day looking at the site.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

come on check pms if i have any.then the classifieds then the lizzard section:lol2:


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I usually just go through all the sections starting from the top, scanning the threads for anything interesting. I don't usually check my PMs cos I never have any :lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Errr never get any PM's (well rarely) so sign on and straight to genreal herp chat section to check any progress on threads there.

May have a mooch around snakes section, other exotics section and lizards although I tend to steer well clear of spider section even ore so after hte awful creepy ink I cicked inthere last week mao


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I always just click on new posts


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

When you sign in, what is your first course of action?

check new posts

Do you check your messages?

yes, if i have any

Or do you fly directly into the actual threads?

nah

How do you view this forum, what categories do you start with first?

the ones that come up on new posts

What forums are of least interest to you?

inverts/chelonia... mostly as i do not keep them atm

What is your overall viewing time?

its on most of the day, i am not always active on it

All answers appreciated?

Many Thanks

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I check my PM's, then go right to the nverts forum, then the snake forum. Once I'm done with that I usually check out the off topic (inc over 18's). 

I never go on the amphibian forum, they just don't interest me.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

pm's
lizards
genetics
amphibians
classifides
back to lizards and so on


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

I go straight to snakes and start reading.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

When you sign in, what is your first course of action?

Check the shelled section, and various new posts.

Do you check your messages?

Yep. Usually got the odd one regarding torts lol

Or do you fly directly into the actual threads?

If there are new posts I haven't read then i'll do this after visiting shelled n checking pms

How do you view this forum, what categories do you start with first?

Shelled section, snakes,general herp,hobbys and issues,reptile classifieds-snakes (looking for a new royal and a BRB), off topic, off topic adult, pictures

What forums are of least interest to you?

I find all the forums of interest. Though the habitat one i Suppose is of least interest to me. As I usually always have a strong idea of how i want my setup to look before i even consider getting the animal

What is your overall viewing time?

Too much at the moment. Quite often it's up on the pc but i'm out doing things, or sorting animals out.


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

Do you check your messages?
*yes i check my messages*

Or do you fly directly into the actual threads?
*no*

How do you view this forum, what categories do you start with first?*
snakes or lizards
* 
What forums are of least interest to you?
 *amphibians*
 
What is your overall viewing time?
*a few hours*








i hope this helps


----------

